# Revamped the old site again



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

But just the home page.  It's rough being a Gemini sometimes.

http://www.howloweenqueen.com

I got bored yesterday and made my own font too. Now, I know it's lame-o, and no one else has it, but I like it...it's my own handwriting, which gives me my own personal touch to my site. I dunno yet if I'll keep it on there or not, but for now it's there. The fonts I like are all either too hard to read, too small, or no one has anything except the same old boring ones that they get with their computer. ;-P You can dowload it if ya want from my site, just under the opening title picture.

The font that the link gifs I made are all the "Canker Sore" font that I got off of either DaFont.com or HalloweenFonts.com It's a cool one, but hard to read when it's smaller.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Do we live next door?
I hear an echo....It's got to be you.......
I'm dreaming....I know it!
Ouch, maybe I'm not dreaming?

Again, great job on your site and really cool font!

Jeff


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

I like it Deanna. 
can't wait to see what you have planned for this next year.


----------



## mrklaw (Nov 11, 2005)

Wow, lots of great content on your website.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

You all notice the cool picture of the couple at the botom of the page?

Jeff


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Hey Deanna, long time no see! Saw your vid on the -L DVD. Great job... I'm still envious of that gargoyle you made.

Good job on the new site. Looks a bit like the old version, but new enough to catch the eye of someone like me who's been there more than a few times before.


----------



## gmacted (Jan 18, 2006)

Ghostess,

I love the tombstones and the Monster Mud Grim Reaper is phenomenal!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

My favorite is the bird girl. Of course, I would have turned her into the tortured raven girl.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

*Thanks!*

Wow, thanks everyone!

Jeff: You crack me up! My husband really got a kick out of that costume, for him to get into character on Halloween night for the kids, and not just for our party the weekend before, was just too cool. Thanks again! You are da BOMB!!

Hella: THank you... I can't wait to see what I have planned too...lol

mrklaw: Thank you!

ZF: Gracias! I still haven't seen disc 4, I'm curious to see how PM worked me into the group. My disc was one of the non-working ones. I am planning a new Gargoyle now (Brooklyn from the animated series), only this time it will be made of Great STuff, like I did the Bird Girl. I can't wait to get started on him.

gmacted: Thanks... the reaper is gonna be sold this year, and I want to make a new one. Something a bit more.. creepy? We'll see... the tombstones will probably outta here too. We always have a community garage sale in October, I may unload them then.

DeathTouch: bahahahahaha!! I might just make a statue dead-icated to you for that thought!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Deanna......amazing, amazing, amazing. I have been admiring your gargoyle and your bird girl since you first started working on them. I just spent the past half hour going through your sight and I just have one questions....would you like to move in here and decorate the inside of my house for Halloween? I'm so busy doing the outside that the inside gets neglected. OK, maybe not move in, but if you're not busy October 20, 2007, you have a standing invitation to our next Halloween party....I'll supply the food, the booze and the gifts if you'll just come help decorate!!!  GREAT JOB!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

trishaanne said:


> Deanna......amazing, amazing, amazing. I have been admiring your gargoyle and your bird girl since you first started working on them. I just spent the past half hour going through your sight and I just have one questions....would you like to move in here and decorate the inside of my house for Halloween? I'm so busy doing the outside that the inside gets neglected. OK, maybe not move in, but if you're not busy October 20, 2007, you have a standing invitation to our next Halloween party....I'll supply the food, the booze and the gifts if you'll just come help decorate!!!  GREAT JOB!


Awww, thanks !


----------



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

love the site especialy the gargoyle and crypt
haunt on


----------

